# Stair Trim



## takimo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi 

New to the forum. Couldn't find a answer through search and reading.

I'm attempting to install a trim piece on the top of stair stringers which are at a 46. 7 degree angle. I would like to install a return on the bottom of the trim to finish the bottom end of the trim. 

How do i find the right angles to cut the trim and the return piece. I've come close on the trim piece, but i can't figure how to cut the matching return piece.

I have a compound miter saw with a left side bevel cut only. 

Thanks 

Terry


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Terry,
I think I follow what you are asking, but can you post a picture just to clarify things?
Mike Hawkins:confused1:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Are we talking about the plumb cut from the top of the stringer to the floor?


----------

